# How to reinstall NI libraries without re-downloading via Native Access?



## mouse (Feb 2, 2018)

I've reinstalled windows and need to re-activate all of my old libraries on NI again. When I open Native Access, I can select the location of any 3rd party libraries, but any NI libraries, I have to select "Install" which will just re-download all of the content again.

Is it possible to just point Native Access to the previous install directory of the content?


----------



## Quasar (Feb 2, 2018)

Supposedly they were going to fix this, but I don't know if they ever did or not. Have you tried this?:

https://support.native-instruments....Change-the-Install-Locations-in-Native-Access


----------



## KV626 (Feb 2, 2018)

Last december I had to do a clean install of my system (High Sierra back to Sierra)... There was no way to let Native Access know that Komplete Ultimate was already installed! I had to redownload everything and then the installers found out there was no need to install anything. As this whole process took days suffice to say it was really, really annoying!!!



Quasar said:


> Supposedly they were going to fix this, but I don't know if they ever did or not. Have you tried this?:
> 
> https://support.native-instruments....Change-the-Install-Locations-in-Native-Access



This is for future installations, not libraries that are already installed. They have another document that supposedly tells you how to "refresh" library locations in Native Access - but like I said above, I know by experience that it doesn't work!


----------



## mac (Feb 2, 2018)

I went through the same issue. In the end, I downloaded an earlier version of kontakt, added the libraries via that, then updated kontakt. Native instruments have an online article about it, but i cant seem to find it. I think @EvilDragon has posted it before.


----------



## ChazC (Feb 3, 2018)

I did a complete clean install of my studio rig a couple of weeks ago. There's an article on NI somewhere (or as has been said it may have been an @EvilDragon post here) about how to do it but yes basically you install pre 5.6 Kontakt (or earlier, basically last version before Native Access came into being) and add your non-Native Access libraries with the 'add library' button, then fire up Native Access, set your NI install path in the prefs and it will then pick up all your other NI installs and Kontakt libraries and authorise them.

One word of warning, and it took me 3 days of troubleshooting with absolutely no constructive help from NI, do not under any circumstances run the old Service Center during the process (mine opened at some point during the Kontakt re-install) and it cause me major headaches with Native Access - some library's were showing as demo only and a lot said they were installed and they weren't showing in Kontakt (with no way to install them) - the old service centre .xml's prevent Access from working correctly and must be deleted if present. Anyway, it was a complete nightmare to rectify but as long as you follow the instructions and do NOT let Service Centre run, you don't have to re-install everything - Native Access will pick it up after you've set the path in prefs.

Edit to add: now I think about it, I seem to recall it was an EvilDragon thread but it was on the NI forums, either Native Access or Kontakt boards.


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 3, 2018)

Go into your user account and dl the old version of Kontakt. It has the install library button that doesn’t link to native access. I think it was called Locate Library? My mind is fuzzy on the details. From there you just point Kontakt to where the libraries reside on your HD. 

It has happened enough to me in my he past year, that I keep the .dmg on my back up drive.


----------



## Sid Francis (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks for these invaluable hints since I am about to reinstall windows.


----------



## GdT (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks for the info in here, I knew I would find a solution on VI forum. 
I am just re-installing everything on a new Mac and come across this issue. Can't get Kontakt to pick up my libraries from the samples drive which I brough across from the old Mac. Software Doh!
So looks like I will be doing the work around with Kontakt 5.6.6 rather waiting for zillions of downloads.
Sure hope they fix it.
Does anyone know if, after the workaround, Native Access program will then recognise that the libraries are actually installed or will it still show them are not installed? i.e. how to keep NA in line with the real situation.


----------



## zvenx (Aug 11, 2018)

I haven't read the whole thread, but once you set in NA's preferences where you have located the NI libraries you should be fine.
rsp


----------



## GdT (Aug 11, 2018)

Yeah. Work around worked.
Yes Native Access did update itself to show that the Libs are now installed.

Wish they would re-work the Kontacky GUI - I find it hard to read sometimes, especially the pop-ups like the Preferences.


----------



## steveo42 (Aug 11, 2018)

GdT said:


> Yeah. Work around worked.
> Yes Native Access did update itself to show that the Libs are now installed.
> 
> Wish they would re-work the Kontacky GUI - I find it hard to read sometimes, especially the pop-ups like the Preferences.



Same here. I'm hoping the new version is either scalable or at least readable for old geezers like me!


----------



## Steve_Karl (Aug 11, 2018)

GdT said:


> Yeah. Work around worked.



"Work around" 
... meaning the installation of an older version?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 11, 2018)

I tried the installing an older version of Kontakt method but then Kontakt wouldn’t open :/


----------



## GdT (Aug 11, 2018)

If it helps - my new Mac is on OSX Sierra.
When the back level Kontakt was opened up, it went a bit crazy for a few minutes, doing some kind of scan and the whole screen flashing. But it settled down after a few minutes (SSDs quite fast) and then did the job ok.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 12, 2018)

AdamKmusic said:


> I tried the installing an older version of Kontakt method but then Kontakt wouldn’t open :/



Then you did something wrong. It works just fine here.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 12, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Then you did something wrong. It works just fine here.


Actually no, I have the same issue. 5.6 and 5.5.2 will open when rolling back, 5.6.6 crashes repeatedly. I've tried probably 10+ times after various rollbacks. Windows may be fine, but on macOS 10.12, (at least my machine), 5.6.6 is an instant crash.

Either way NI needs to do something about this. Not only is this a sketchy workaround, it clearly can and does break for some of us.


----------



## Satorious (Aug 12, 2018)

This is completely rubbish solution considering how widely used Kontakt is. 

Hopefully Kontakt 6 (or sooner) will addresses the need to re-download huge libraries (which is frankly - ridiculous and absolutely infuriating!). Fingers crossed I don't need to re-install on a new machine until it is properly resolved.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 12, 2018)

What happened to Native Instruments is tragic. RIP.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 12, 2018)

Satorious said:


> Hopefully Kontakt 6 (or sooner) will addresses the need to re-download huge libraries (which is frankly - ridiculous and absolutely infuriating!).



This is not up to K6 to solve, but NA instead. Anyways, for 3rd party libraries this is not a problem, you don't have to redownload those, just need to point NA to their respective folders. For 1st party content, though, redownloads are necessary at the moment until that gets improved within NA.


----------



## Steve_Karl (Aug 12, 2018)

I think it would be great if someone started an official petition on some petition site.

I tried this roll back method twice on Window 7 64bit a while back and it failed both times.

I went as far as uninstalling Kontakt and Native access first.
Then installing 5.5.2.
Maybe I should have disconnected the PC from the internet before installing 5.5.2?

Actual detailed Step by Step instructions might be good to have.


----------



## Beachboy (Dec 8, 2018)

Satorious said:


> This is completely rubbish solution considering how widely used Kontakt is.
> 
> Hopefully Kontakt 6 (or sooner) will addresses the need to re-download huge libraries (which is frankly - ridiculous and absolutely infuriating!). Fingers crossed I don't need to re-install on a new machine until it is properly resolved.


Windows K6 (Probably K5) - Move your Libraries, in Native Access "hover" left of Install, follow search icon & browse to each individual Lib (ie Factory Library, Session Horns etc), Click OK and will install in a flash. No need to re-download.


----------



## bdr (Nov 18, 2019)

Beachboy said:


> Windows K6 (Probably K5) - Move your Libraries, in Native Access "hover" left of Install, follow search icon & browse to each individual Lib (ie Factory Library, Session Horns etc), Click OK and will install in a flash. No need to re-download.


Dude thank you so much for this !!! The hover!!


----------



## Steve_Karl (Nov 19, 2019)

Can some one do a Step By Step with a few pictures on this, like:
1)
2)
3)
4)

???

This is still so very unclear.

Example:
"hover left of install" ???
In what program? 
Where is the "install" located that we should hover to the left of?

And then make it a sticky with a title like: 

"The definitive K5 / K6 libraries reinstall tutorial."

... and put this nightmare to rest.

Thank you!


----------



## BNRSound (Jul 15, 2020)

And this still hasn't been fixed by NI.


----------



## zvenx (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe I am misunderstanding. What is it that NI needs to fix that isn't working?
As far as I understand, there are some files on your hardrive on mac and in your registry on Windows that NA looks to see what you have installed. If you perchance reinstalled your OS and it deleted those entries, NA will see them as not being installed and they will appear in your Not Installed section.

Let us say you have the sample libraries etc still there just that NA is saying they aren't installed, can't you go to the Not Installed section and point them to the folder where the content is, Using the Add to Library feature?

What am I missing?

rsp


----------



## Steve_Karl (Jul 16, 2020)

zvenx said:


> ... Using the Add to Library feature?



Some libs have Add Library (not Add "to" Library) ... Others have an Install button and when hovering over the Install button "Locate" appears.
I have no idea why it's different for some but I can verify that Install > Locate then browse to the location and choose the main folder for the lib does work.

Maybe an update to Native Access did fix this because I could never figure it out before but now it's easy.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jul 16, 2020)

I just faced this issue last week. It's a shame that they don't make it easier to figure out, as I had to spend a chunk of time just trying to figure out what to do.


----------

